# Russian Halo / Big Muff Civil War



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 1, 2021)

Finally got started on this set of builds for some stuff to put on Reverb. This one was stalled a few times. More on that in a sec.

I started off wanting this thing to be as authentic as possible. So I procured a nice baggie of KT3102E transistors and built a test unit. So far, so good...but I wondered whether it would sound any different with the original diodes as well. Ordered a batch of KD521A as well. But, while waiting for the diodes, I misplaced/lost the transistors and had to order more (so pissed!). 

Once I did receive everything, I started my first build of the batch and, after testing it, found that my test pedal actually had a bit more gain. That got me wondering whether it should have more gain to begin with. The transistors don't have a particularly high hFE (around 500 for most of them). It's not really a high gain Muff anyways. After tinkering around a bit, I opted to switch out the 390R resistors that run off the first three transistors for 150R's. That upped the gain a bit and does give it a bit more range. 

End result is a pedal that can go from just a touch of fuzz to a nice amount of fuzz distortion. Definitely can get some of those Gilmour-like tones for sure. Throw it on a hot amp with the mid-cut on with a bit more treble and you can get it into metal territory. Works even with a blues setup too. Just a really versatile Muff. 

Design-wise, I played off the Halo theme from AionFX a bit. Give the whole Russian transistors and diodes that were in the original, figure it was fitting to play that up a bit. Found a cool Russian font and graphic for it and threw it all on an army green enclosure. Print job didn't turn out exactly as I expected...but it still looks good to me.


----------



## TGP39 (Dec 7, 2021)

Awesome job.  I am just starting to gather the parts needed for this very same build.  I think authentic is the way to go.  Loving the vibe on this one.  👍🏻


----------



## Preverb (Dec 7, 2021)

Was the font 2 toned like that or did you do a white outline in the software to create that effect?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Dec 8, 2021)

Preverb said:


> Was the font 2 toned like that or did you do a white outline in the software to create that effect?


It’s a white outline. I need to look again at the original file. I think the layering might be off. Result was still pretty good though…just not quite as intended.


----------



## Preverb (Dec 8, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> It’s a white outline. I need to look again at the original file. I think the layering might be off. Result was still pretty good though…just not quite as intended.


Looks fine to me!


----------



## jwyles90 (Mar 10, 2022)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Finally got started on this set of builds for some stuff to put on Reverb. This one was stalled a few times. More on that in a sec.
> 
> I started off wanting this thing to be as authentic as possible. So I procured a nice baggie of KT3102E transistors and built a test unit. So far, so good...but I wondered whether it would sound any different with the original diodes as well. Ordered a batch of KD521A as well. But, while waiting for the diodes, I misplaced/lost the transistors and had to order more (so pissed!).
> 
> ...


This looks awesome, I love the design! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the transistors from? I'm looking to build one of these for a friend and am having a bit of a tough time finding those. Would regular ol 2N5088s work if I can't find them?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Mar 10, 2022)

jwyles90 said:


> This looks awesome, I love the design! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the transistors from? I'm looking to build one of these for a friend and am having a bit of a tough time finding those. Would regular ol 2N5088s work if I can't find them?


DIY-Tubes.com



			KT3102E (Green and White dots Big Muff Transistor)
		


They have a few other KT3102’s that are cheaper. Likely just as good too. Got the diodes there too.


----------

